

Changing squid skin color with cypress hill music - fgblanch
http://blog.backyardbrains.com/2012/08/insane-in-the-chromatophores/

======
gus_massa
Just nitpicking:

> _Since this is the same electrical current that neurons use to communicate_
> [...]

The neurons change the polarization of the membrane to transmit communication,
but in an electric wire the electrons travel (very slowly). I think that they
are very different, and I'm not sure if there is a net charge movement. But an
electric current from a wire can stimulate a neuron and make it trigger pulse.

